# Drying blades, yes or no?



## bigdave1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Personally ive always used them but recently read somewhere that they can scratch your car? 

Who here uses them and whats the best make to go for?


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

personally id never use them


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I use the autosmart blades and wipe it after EVERY stroke. But not on decent motors they get done with the blower and towels.
Good on glass


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Wouldn't touch one. I think once you're aware of how much clay can pick up off of your paint that the thought of a blade just doesn't sit right. 
I may be making this up but I believe that fifth gear did a bit on different wash techniques and the effect they had on the paint and I think one involved a blade.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

One micro spec of grit can undo hours of work. Not for me thanks.


----------



## bigdave1 (Feb 23, 2014)

President Swirl said:


> One micro spec of grit can undo hours of work. Not for me thanks.


Really? Would it not just buff out if it caused a scratch?


----------



## stiffler69 (Jan 20, 2014)

Luke M said:


> Wouldn't touch one. I think once you're aware of how much clay can pick up off of your paint that the thought of a blade just doesn't sit right.
> I may be making this up but I believe that fifth gear did a bit on different wash techniques and the effect they had on the paint and I think one involved a blade.


The fifth gear video can be completely disregarded in my opinion, firstly on this video the are the using cheapest nastiest drying blade ever it looks rock hard with hardly no give and its got clowns on the other end of it.

Honest review i used my autoglym blade on a few cars, if used correctly and cleaned after every pass then i believe they are not so bad. I would only use on a car that has been completely decontaminated also.

Store it correctly, clean it correctly there ok.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Its like everything really.
Personal choice you can do just as much ( if not more ) damage with a drying towel if used indiscriminatly


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

bigdave1 said:


> Really? Would it not just buff out if it caused a scratch?


Kind of defeats the purpose if you ask me. If you're cool with scratch/buff/scratch again then go right ahead. 
Preservation is better than restoration.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

President Swirl said:


> One micro spec of grit can undo hours of work. Not for me thanks.


What's different between it getting infront of a blade or getting into a towel where you're less likely to notice it?


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I use one on glass but not on bodywork


----------



## stiffler69 (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've an Autoglym one, had it for years, great for clearing the windows, especially the beads from fine rain or early mornings. 

Wouldn't dare use it on my super soft black Honda paint, even the most careful of use scratches my paint.


----------



## bigdave1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Luke M said:


> Kind of defeats the purpose if you ask me. If you're cool with scratch/buff/scratch again then go right ahead.
> Preservation is better than restoration.


Ive used one for the past 10 years on my own cars and never got a scratch but thought id ask the question and it seems to be as expected. Theres alot of negative feelings about them, personally if its micro-grit is it really going to caused much damage and also if it does, it will be a micro scratch that would just as easy polish out?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

windows and roof, and as above great on winter mornings


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have used the AutoGlym one ( carefully ) for quite a few years and have often looked to see if there is any damage, but never spotted any that I could attribute to it. Perhaps I am missing something, but I would expect to see long straight scratches in the paintwork if it were damaging the paint, particularly along the roof and bonnet and I have yet to see any on my cars , just the normal amount of swirlies.

I do think that you have to use them carefully - always very light pressure and clean the blade often whilst using. I use the blade to lift and carry a wave of water and get the worst off - never to drag away at tiny amounts of water, I use a drying towel for those.

paintwork protection is about constant vigilance I think - clean water frequently changed , clean cloths and always inspecting them for dirt, making sure that no bits of dirt have blown onto the car whilst you are washing it etc,etc.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I use one for my glass roof and windows.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

I use my ag one for windows


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I use one on my windows. I use to do my bodywork but scratched it once and never used it on my body work again!


----------



## bigdave1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Struggling to understand how it would scratch a car to be honest?

Did the scratch polish out? Was it deep?


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I have been using blades since around 2000 myself, and never once had an issue, if the blade is replaced frequently as soon as it gets stiff, and you listen to what you are doing, as you can hear the split second that it meets a contaminant on the paint and you then wash it away clean the blade and resume.

If you delve into the Archives here years ago blades were the overwhelming norm, but fashions change and evolve air blowers have come in, they are simple to use and are not as open to potential damage opportunities, so, makes sense to adopt them.

I always blade the glass usually blade the roof and flat surfaces then air clean the shut lines and fuel door light fitting joints etc


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

Great to use on windows to remove water in the morning before driving but never on paintwork.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The AG one that I have is such soft, bendy silicone that I find it hard it imagine it dragging along any particle with enough force to scratch the paint.

I am actually, dead seriously, much more concerned about getting a bit of hard grit trapped in a MF cloth or towel when I am drying / polishing the paintwork.

If you think about it ,there is actually no way of storing a fluffy cloth / towel such that you can absolutely guarantee no hard particle has fallen / blown into its grabby fibres unless you store it in an airtight bag always. Yet these forum have loads of pictures of workshops with piles of towels stored on shelves alongside the chemicals.

Shaking it out wont free trapped micro-grits, yet we all accept somehow that MF towels are safe, because they are soft.

Not trying to be a wind-up merchant here at all - I honestly think that the perceived danger of blades simply does not exist if they are used with the same care and attention we give to checking and using our polishing pads and cloths.


----------



## stiffler69 (Jan 20, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> The AG one that I have is such soft, bendy silicone that I find it hard it imagine it dragging along any particle with enough force to scratch the paint.
> 
> I am actually, dead seriously, much more concerned about getting a bit of hard grit trapped in a MF cloth or towel when I am drying / polishing the paintwork.
> 
> ...


Completely agree the AG blade is so soft you would have to be applying hercules like pressure to it for it grab and drag anything. Cheap blades are where the danger is at, unforgiving and hard


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

never on my jap paint, if i had hard paint maybe


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Personally, not for me though it is simply a personal choice issue. I used an AG one on my black pug 407 a few years back and after a while i noticed long, parallel scratches on the bonnet - that was with what I considered careful use. I corrected the paintwork and stopped using the blade. They never reappeared. It's now in our shower for drying off the tiles and doors - although I think i noticed some long parallel scratches.......

Just my tuppence worth.

Cooks


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nowt wrong with them


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

stiffler69 said:


> Completely agree the AG blade is so soft you would have to be applying hercules like pressure to it for it grab and drag anything.


Exactly. I use it all the time cleaning the e250. It gets a wipe after every swipe.

I seriously don't see the problem with them. If you're worried about them scratching with a piece of grit left on the bodywork, them, IMHO, you need to look at your wash technique, even a drying towel is gonna scratch.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Used one for years. My car is blemish free. If you can't use one correctly then best leave it. But I have no problems at all.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

As above, use correctly with care.
Make sure it is a 'Quality' brand though. eg. AG.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I did use one regularly for drying until user errormi did not spot a bit of grit or similar on the roof from a nearby tree. It did leave a straight line scratch down the roof even when used with very little pressure and plenty of water on the panel.

The problems they cause can typically be put down to user error being used on dirty panels or the blade itself. As with everything, provided you are vigulant and careful, they can be used without negative effect


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

It has nowhere to go on the flat surface of the blade. Whereas a drying towel has the possibility of it being caught in the fibres away from the paint. Yes, a drying towel can cause damage, but, for me, it's far safer than a blade.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i use one on the g/f's work car its kept semi nice but not stunning condition , i havent noticed any marks or scratches at all , wiped after each stroke

the thing is with my other cars , ive spent alot of time getting them really nice , i just dont dare risk scratching it so i pat dry those with a towel

but yeah careless drying with a towel or blade could cause damage


----------



## JMLOVE (Sep 26, 2012)

My blades been wiping my shower for the past 3 years, uber drying towels and a pet drier for cars ever since


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Eliminate the drying stage and you won't need a blade.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

S63 said:


> Eliminate the drying stage and you won't need a blade.


Lol are you saying ONR or just not wash the car LMAO


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

AllenF said:


> Lol are you saying ONR or just not wash the car LMAO


Use a DI vessel - no need to touch the car, rinse and leave. Fine for washes but still need to towel or blow dry if you're waxing etc.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

AllenF said:


> Lol are you saying ONR or just not wash the car LMAO


Go and laugh at someone else's expense. As the above post suggests there are many options which you clearly hadn't considered.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I use one at work, I machine polished a black guielietta then continued to use the blade (it's Quick) but could see the scratches the blade inflicted. I wipe it after every few strokes. I'd never use one on my cars, as much as I'd like to for ease & quickness! They are bad Imo.


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

President Swirl said:


> One micro spec of grit can undo hours of work. Not for me thanks.


This. The grit most probably won't even be your fault but something that fell between rinsing and blading.



Kimo73 said:


> What's different between it getting infront of a blade or getting into a towel where you're less likely to notice it?


The difference is that MF towels are designed to encapsulate it and blades aren't.

For me the rule is: the less you touch your car, the better. So, with all the touchless possibilities (Metro, garden blowers, etc) why take a chance?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The less touching of the paint work the better, I blow dry my car with the Metro Vac Air Force blaster and it's fun too use to.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

S63 said:


> Go and laugh at someone else's expense. As the above post suggests there are many options which you clearly hadn't considered.


Well excuse me for answering the question.
You obviously didnt read it correctly
ONR will not never has and never will replace the need to wash a car using soap and water. DUHHHHHHHHH that then needs drying now the question was blade or not.... Not your interpritation of what else can i do instaed of having to dry my car..
And you asked if english was my first language .
PMSL MUPPET ( and yes thats me being arrogant and belligerent. As well as slightly Facetious too just for good measure.)


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Its like everything really.
> Personal choice you can do just as much ( if not more ) damage with a drying towel if used indiscriminatly


I would agree with this entirely as when I bought my Evoque I thought I would just use microfiber towels & not my Autoglym blade except on the glass roof & windows. This was fairly pointless as I have plenty of marks on the car. Probl;em is I wipe the cars over everyday so have no intention of a full wash every morning nor can I justify changing towels everyday so I now use the blade on the glass then waffle towel the rest & then use Autogym Aquadry's on the rest though these are kept in water all the time. If I just do a dust off then it is wiped over with a wet microfiber wash pad, dragged with waffle towel & then microfiber towel.
Nothing is infallible so far as marring is concerned & if the blade is kept clea it is ok but don't use in windy weather especially if the weather is dry.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

GleemSpray said:


> The AG one that I have is such soft, bendy silicone that I find it hard it imagine it dragging along any particle with enough force to scratch the paint.
> 
> I am actually, dead seriously, much more concerned about getting a bit of hard grit trapped in a MF cloth or towel when I am drying / polishing the paintwork.
> 
> ...


Exactly, the hype about MF cloths/towels is they remove polish/contaminents easily etc but they are not easily removed from the MF. I don't think there is anything that you can say Will Not Scratch.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

If your sure that the Paint is 100% clean then the blade is safe to use as anything else, aslong as it is a quality rubber one. But personally i only use it for when im wetsanding.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

This is worth a watch blade lovers


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

AllenF said:


> Well excuse me for answering the question.
> You obviously didnt read it correctly
> ONR will not never has and never will replace the need to wash a car using soap and water. DUHHHHHHHHH that then needs drying now the question was blade or not.... Not your interpritation of what else can i do instaed of having to dry my car..
> And you asked if english was my first language .
> PMSL MUPPET ( and yes thats me being arrogant and belligerent. As well as slightly Facetious too just for good measure.)


You're clearly a sandwich short or in desperate need of Specsavers, knowhere have I mentioned ONR, neither did I ask about your first language, I don't need to, you speak gibberish.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> This is worth a watch blade lovers


We have already done that video Andy, earlier in the post.

It appears to be a cheap scabby blade dunked in a cheap scabby bucket and then dragged lovingly across the car bonnet at some £5 hand car wash .... : )

And then Mr "I will detail your car for 5k " ( another episode ) " You Must Never Ever Touch Your Car Ever " gets a microscope out and declares the £1300 a pot wax covering is now not perfect on the car paintwork anymore.

And its a TV show feature about scratching cars, so they found some scratches to show.

Its hardly a comprehensive review of wash techniques is it ?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I should add that the greatest danger to my car paintwork is the other half trying to open the boot whilst carrying two bags of shopping and also swinging a bunch of keys a prison warden would be proud of ....


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> We have already done that video Andy, earlier in the post.


Oops. Sorry:-(


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

bigdave1 said:


> Struggling to understand how it would scratch a car to be honest?
> 
> Did the scratch polish out? Was it deep?


Must of picked up a small bit of grit. This was before I got into detailing last year!

I had been using it for 4 years with no problems, but one scratch made me bin it


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Used one years back, cant argue with its drying ability lol But i wouldnt touch a car of mine with one now...

Next door was drying his truck off with one friday....


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I use one, I'm happy with my wash technique and confident no grit is left behind, never seen scratches appear. 
Gonz.


----------

